# Dik MF Question



## custcarcen (Aug 19, 2005)

Can someone please tell me what they paid for a 2 BR for 2006 ?


----------



## PClapham (Aug 19, 2005)

*It's in a previous thread....*

I looked up our mf and posted it in reply to someone else recently.  I'm away so I can't look it up right now.  I believe it worked out at $281 but for sure it's in that other thread....
Anita


----------



## SciTchr (Oct 19, 2005)

We paid $277.10 for our 2006 week (1844.20 rand).


----------



## Cayuga (Oct 21, 2005)

How much is the one (1) bedroom for 2006 going for?


----------



## pagosajim (Nov 9, 2005)

*Me Too*

As a new owner, I too am interested in the cost of maintenance fees.

Anyone know how much a 3BR red costs (USD or Rand)?

TIA,
Jim


----------



## janej (Nov 30, 2005)

I just got a newsletter from Dik today.  Levy per week 2006, 1 bdrm R1309, 2bdrm 1834, 3bdrm R2338.


----------



## Jwerking (Dec 6, 2005)

scitchr said:
			
		

> We paid $277.10 for our 2006 week (1844.20 rand).



Have you paid it already? IF so, did you call them?

I did receive the newletter or letter recently.  Didn't they change payment for March until Dec now?


----------



## PClapham (Dec 6, 2005)

*Dik mf for 2007*

I emailed them re mfs last week and was told that 2007 mfs were not yet available.  Seems time to me....
Anita


----------



## sallyh (Dec 6, 2005)

*2007 Dik main fees*

I believe I'm correct....you cannot pay your 2007 mfs until March 1 of 2006.

Sally H.


----------



## PClapham (Dec 6, 2005)

*Dik mf*

I think they changed it to January last year.
Anita


----------



## annetteterry (Dec 9, 2005)

*Can we actually pay and spacebank DIK weeks in Jan?*

I also thought we could pay as of 2005 on Jan 1 and spacebank our weeks.  I faxed by cc info in early Jan and then spent several frustrating months trying to communicate with the resort to find out if they had received by payment and were processing it.   I own 2 weeks, and they were not deposited until April.  At some point someone at the resort told me they couldn't deposit until March, so based on that and the problems I had getting my weeks depostied, I figured I was wrong about the date changing to Jan 1.  Has anyone had any luck actually getting their weeks deposited before March?


----------



## Dani (Dec 25, 2005)

Cayuga said:
			
		

> How much is the one (1) bedroom for 2006 going for?



  I just paid my 2006 fees for my 1-bedroom and it was indeed 1,309 Rand which came to 210.93.


----------

